# Firestone Fleetwood Supreme twin flex



## jkent (Jul 7, 2014)

Who was the lucky one on this bike?
I was surprised it lasted as long as it did.
$800 seems like a screaming deal on this bike.
JKent
http://www.ebay.com/itm/331255102371?_trksid=p2055119.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## jpromo (Jul 7, 2014)

It sure does seem like a screaming deal.. I know people would pay half that for the 3-hash Firestone guard. They probably got lucky with it being a holiday weekend. Poor souls were enjoying family time when they should have been watching ebay!


----------



## bikewhorder (Jul 7, 2014)

It says the guard is a repop,  I think the tank is the later mounting style so its kind of a mash up.  Still a good deal, I never even saw it.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 7, 2014)

I did happen to see the bike before it sold yesterday and I thought about it, but couldn't pull the trigger because I didn't need another twinflex, not into projects, and didn't see anything I could use form it either.
The front of the tank spooked me, but still a good deal although I would not say a screaming deal.
If the guard was not a repop, it would have been a game changer obviously.
Chris


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 7, 2014)

If the chainguard was a repop, then it was the best one I've ever seen.
It just looked like it had been chrome plated.
The little spot welded bracket was still attached to the frame.

The tank looked correct to me just missing the saddle brackets.
The only downer that I could see, is that it was missing the correct rack, which would be semi tough to find, and it looked like one of the dropouts had been broken and repaired.
All in all, it seemed like a pretty good deal to me.
I figured that Sped Man would be picking it up for his project.


----------



## Sped Man (Jul 11, 2014)

I wonder who bought it


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 17, 2014)

Interesting bike.
 The chainguard did turn out to be an aluminium cast repop, so no jackpot there. But the tank is the correct saddle bracket type, in surprisingly good condition.
 The wheels are nearly nos 1940 Schwinn DX type, and, the crank is a dated 1940 AS&Co. So, apparently, a 1940 Schwinn DX lost a few of its bits in the making of this pile of parts.
 The six rib EA fenderlight is super clean, as are the Goodyear Airwheel G3s. Frame Fork and Fenders are nice, with original opalescent blue paint showing through the over paint. Might actually have something worth saving underneath.

 All in all, it had a pretty good value for what it was.

 The most interesting thing about it though, was its serial number. It has a date stamp of January 1938 That makes me wonder if any of the death bikes were ever built at all. I'm sure a few prototypes were made, but the date of this bike makes the change to have been  midway through 1937. It sure seems like if there was any real production of the first design at all, that there would have been some evidence of it. Not one peep in the literature of the day about the so called massive recall.
If there was a recall so extensive that it nearly broke the company, it sure seems like there would be some evidence of it in the trade journals of the day.

I bought this bike for the collection of parts that it was, but now with such an early production date, I'm inclined to try and resurrect it back to life.


----------

